# $50,000 Contest; Help the FTC block illegal robocalls



## jimdoc (Oct 26, 2012)

http://robocall.challenge.gov/

This will make many people happy if someone could figure it out.


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 12, 2012)

jimdoc said:


> http://robocall.challenge.gov/
> 
> This will make many people happy if someone could figure it out.


The solution to this is very easy. I'm going to enter to see if I could win.

Actually, I learned about this solution approximately 23 years ago. Even though technology has expanded, this will still apply as of today. There are three solutions to this problem that will work.

Kevin


----------



## NoIdea (Dec 12, 2012)

testerman said:


> There are three solutions to this problem that will work.Kevin



Ummm, sooooo, are you gunna tell us what they are so we can enter too. :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 12, 2012)

NoIdea said:


> testerman said:
> 
> 
> > There are three solutions to this problem that will work.Kevin
> ...


I have NoIdea!! :mrgreen: 8) 

Kevin


----------



## scrappile (Dec 12, 2012)

sound-based audio captchas implamented at the phone company, upon dialing the test starts --pass dials number/ no pass guess? no dial

put it on numbers that dial out every 20 to 120 seconds--- make the phone company do it since they could stop it now if they wanted to,..

thirty days left to submit,


----------



## rusty (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm on my 2nd year using Voip, telemarketers do not get through my do not call filter.


----------



## jerrytan (May 9, 2013)

I agree with you Jim! Telemarketers are irritating and when one is assailed with robocalls, which are as frustrating as they are unlawful, it's even worse. The Federal Trade Commission has had it with robocallers and to that conclusion, is providing a bounty on robocalls (website suspect spam link removed). If anybody can generate a way to block robocallers, the Federal Trade Commission will pay them $50,000. :shock:


----------



## TomVader (May 10, 2013)

The government seems very willing to regulate or ban guns so why not regulate the hardware/ software that make robocalling possible?


----------

